# Zu alt für Trial ?



## black_cat (27. Mai 2004)

Hi forum

ich bin neu hier und ich möchte gerne in die trial welt einsteigen. ich hab schon vor langer zeit daran gedacht, mit trial fahren zu beginnen. doch leider konnte ich mir damals kein bike leisten. nun bin ich mittelerweile schon 18 und in einer ausbildung und somit könnte ich mir gut eins kaufen.
da hab ich mich mal im internet ein wenig rumgschaut was es so gibt usw. und ich war halt auch auf so trial pages. und da sehe ich leute die irgendwie 15 sind und 6 jahre fahren und es enorm im griff haben. oder solche die an der schweizermeisterschaft in unter die top 3 kommen und 17 jahre alt sind. und ich mit 18 bin noch nie auf nem trial bike gefahren. 

ich hab mir dann folgendes überlegt bin ich scho zu alt um damit zu beginnen ?
ich meine hauptsache man hat spass dran. aber ich wollte mich trotzdem mal erkundigen ich habe fast keine wirklich "alten " fahrer (so 20 ) gesehen. 
und wie lange geht das mit viel üben bis man einigermassen gut fahren kann ?

ich wäre froh um euren rat

grüsse black_cat


----------



## robs (27. Mai 2004)

Also meinereiner ist jetzt bald 21 und ich bin ja nun seit Oktober erst dabei und hab spaß dran und in der Hobby-Klasse hab ich auf der NDM schon einen Pokal (3. von 5   ) erreicht...
Und zu alt gibts sowieso nicht. Hast du Angst, du könntest zu alt sein, noch was zu lernen?  Ich denke es kann zwar langsamer gehen als bei 12-Jährigen, aber was solls?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss 1065 (27. Mai 2004)

als ich würde sagen mit 18 biste nich zu alt...
naja wenn de vor hast uch auf wettkämpfen zu fahren, könntest du mit deinen 18 lenzen doch vielleicht ein wenig alt sein... aba um citytrial zu fahren, aus langer weile und spaß zu haben, dafür biste wohl kaum zu alt! 
klar... je früher man anfängt desto besser beherrscht man es und auch umso schneller lernt man es.... ich denk ma mit 18 biste nich mehr ganz so lernfähig als wenn de mit 11 oda 12 angefangen hättest!

so und wie schnell des geht das man halbwegs was kann... das hängt ganz von dir ab! aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal HIER reinzuschaun... dann guckste mal unter workshop nach... da is des mit dem trialen also mit der ausführung diverser tricks relativ gut beschrieben... vom anfänger bis zum profi!


----------



## billi (27. Mai 2004)

18 is doch kein alter   
mountainbike allgemein is ja nicht gerade n billiger sport und alleine deshalb schon kann man garnicht so früh anfangen mit fahren , es sei den man hat reiche eltern 
trial macht so viel spass , da würde ich mit 40 noch anfangen


----------



## Levelboss 1065 (27. Mai 2004)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> trial macht so viel spass , da würde ich mit 40 noch anfangen


Wo er recht hat... hat er recht


----------



## Schlingsi (27. Mai 2004)

also ich hab vor ca. 1,5 jahren mit 22 angefangen...sehe kein problem darin mit 18 anzufangen!


----------



## aramis (27. Mai 2004)

Joa, wollte ich gerade sagen. Schlingsi ist nicht der einzige, der hier im Forum mit 22 angefangen hat (elhefe, pdmtrials, ...).

Also Weltmeister wirste sicher nicht mehr. Aber alles darunter ist noch drin. Vorzeigebeispiel ist der Crazymonkey. Der hat auch sehr spät angefangen und trialt noch nicht mal besonders lange. Aber der Boy fährt so souverän, dass er in diesem Jahr die Master-Spur bei der ODM dominiert.
So ein affengeiler Style, super soft, also einfach nur pornomäßig. 

Als ich mit 14 angefangen habe, meinten auch bereits einige Leute, ich sei schon zu alt und bei mir ginge sowieso nix mehr, aber das war/ist mir sche!ßegal und ich boxe mich durch bis in den Trial-Olymp.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, wollte ich gerade sagen. Schlingsi ist nicht der einzige, der hier im Forum mit 22 angefangen hat (elhefe, pdmtrials, ...).


ich zähl auch dazu


----------



## matthias,wandel (27. Mai 2004)

soweit ich weiss sind die jena trialer 23 und 24 jahre alt...und ham letztes jahr die master klasse ganz für sich entschieden und dominieren jetzt in jugend auch....


----------



## m.k. (27. Mai 2004)

Zu alt?
Frag doch mal den Werner Tippke...
oder wie heisst dieser eine...Helmfried Riecker?

Ich habe uebrigens mit 29 angefangen und -- auch wenn fraglich ist, ob ich jemals zumindest in der Expert Klasse starten werde -- jede Menge Spass dabei.


----------



## Scrat (27. Mai 2004)

black_cat schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe fast keine wirklich "alten " fahrer (so 20 ) gesehen.



Wenn hier nochmal einer schreibt, daß 20 ALT ist, dann ... *schnaub* 

Wie lange es dauert, bis Du "fahren kannst", hängt davon ab, was Du unter "fahren können" verstehst, und was Du an Vorkenntnissen hast.

Ich hab vor 10 Jahren mal anhand dieses Kurses in der Bike mit Hansjörg Rey mit'm normalen MTB 'n bisschen was gemacht, da ist halt was "hängengeblieben".

Ansonsten fahre ich jetzt seit 2.5 Monaten mein 20" und die "Lernkurve" ist noch relativ steil (Schüler B und Schüler A-Sektionen komme ich noch nicht mit 0 durch).

Bei mir ist es aber oft so, daß die einzelnen "Hindernisse" in den Sektion für sich alleine gar nicht mal das Problem sind, aber das Fahren zwischen den Hindernissen...

Servus, Thomas

BTW: Ich bin übrigens 26, und wenn hier jetzt nochmal jemand "alt" sagt... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitty (27. Mai 2004)

Na, da kann ich ja noch mal richtig mitreden...   
Also mit 34 hab ich´s Mopedtrial angefangen, und kann mich mittlerweile in der Spezialistenklasse des Deutschland- und EuropaCup´s SEHR GUT behaupten; und der Sprung in die höchste Klasse wird für´s nächste Jahr auch sicher gelingen!   
Fahrradtrial fahre ich mit jetzt 36 Lenzen seit knapp 3 Monaten, mehr als Konzentrations- und Krafttraining fürs Motorradtrial als wie Wettbewerbsorientiert, aber trotzdem reicht es jetzt schon, das die Nachbarn nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und mich entweder für total bescheuert erklären oder auch mal klatschen! Ich habe einen UNENDLICHEN Spass an der Sache und DAS IST ES, wo es drauf ankommt!
Ob mit 36 oder 18, selbst mit 12 musst Du Üben Üben Üben Üben Üben Üben sonst tut sich nix. Und selbst die 18-22 jährigen Hammerknallerfahrer fahren so gut nur Trial, weil Trial sie anmacht, nicht weil Sie früh genug angefangen haben auch Weltmeister werden zu können! Du bist zu jung um über Dein eigenes zu Alt sein nachzudenken! Kauf Dir´n Rad und fahr los!  

Pit


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (27. Mai 2004)

Der Helmfried Rieker ist 65 und fängt gerade an! Im übrigen war der mal sehr erfolgreicher Motorrad-Trialer (Europameister)! Das bringt im fürs Fahrrad aber nicht sooo viel (glaube ich).

Der Martin Engelhard ist 40 und hat in Tübingen 2. bei der roten Spur gemacht (viele Starter > 10).

Das mit der Lernfähigkeit ist so ein allgemein gültiges und sehr stabiles Datum. Meiner Meinung nach ist das allenfalls eine Rechtfertigung und braucht überhaupt nicht in Betracht gezogen zu werden, BEI NICHTS !

Bei mir in der Strasse wohnt ein 84 jähriger. Der ist körperlich und geistig uneingeschränkt fitt. Fährt jeden Tag bei Wind und Wetter mit dem Fahrrad (min. 10 km). 50 km Tagestouren macht er locker. Seit ein paar Jahren ist er Computer-Freak. Hantiert mit Scanner, Digi-Cam, Vidoekamera, Internet ... und fragt mich erheblich weniger um Rat wie die deutlich jüngeren Nachbarn.

Aus dem Motorradbereich  (Straßenrennen) kenne ich über 70 jährige die dermaßen was drauf haben, dass es kracht. Der Dieter Braun (war mal Weltmeister) ist auch bald 60 und ist so was von sauschnell beim Fahren und beim dazulernen.

Das sind jetzt ein paar extreme Beispiele. Ich habe noch viele viele andere Vorbilder in meinem Alter (37) und darüber. Klar ist die Lernkurve eine andere und die Höchstleistung nicht mehr die selbe wie bei Jüngeren. Aber 99,9% derer die das Alter vorschieben, tun das um sich davor zu drücken ihr Potential um nur zu 10 % auszuschöpfen. Und warum? Weil sie zu Fett und zu Faul sind und den ...... vom Sofa nicht hoch kriegen. - Und - weil sie "keine Zeit" haben, was genauso eine dumme Ausrede ist.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass alles nur eine Frage der Bereitschaft zu lernen ist und nicht eine Frage der Lernfähigkeit. Und mit der Lernfähigkeit ist es wie mit Muskeln, Beweglichkeit und vielem anderen, wenn man es nicht dauernd trainiert, dann bildet es sich zurück und verkümmert und dann hat man es irgendwann (fast) nicht mehr.

So! Das war das Wort zu Sonntag!


----------



## aramis (27. Mai 2004)

Ich würde sagen, Lernfähigkeit kann man weitgehend mit Lernbereitschaft gleichsetzen. Auf was anderes stützt sich die sensible Lernphase in Kindheit und Jugend meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.

return 0;


----------



## roadman (27. Mai 2004)

Jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Bin 21 und fahre seit einem halben Jahr. Ich denke, dass man als "Oldie" einfach nur einen anderen Zugang zum trialen hat. Wenn du noch jung und unverbraucht bist, dann machst du dir keinen Kopf, was so alles passieren kann und was es für Folgen haben könnte. Ich selber merke das recht oft, dass mir ganz leise einer im Kopf zuflüstert: "Wenn du dir jetzt richtig wehtust, wars das mit dem Studium!".
Deswegen probiert man nicht ganz so viel und lernt nicht wirklich soooo intuitiv. Dafür hat man einen anderen Vorteil. Man kann inzwischen ein bisschen Physik und weiß, dass wenn man hinten überm Hinterrad steht, das selbige schwerer anheben kann   
Hat alles sein Für und Wider. Deswegen sollte man aber nicht verzweifeln, auch wenn es doch schon des öfteren schmerzt, wenn man die "Kleinen" rumhüpfen sieht und selber nur staunt.


Sport frei!


----------



## Pitty (27. Mai 2004)

Also, der Helmfried ist nie Europameister, im zu seiner Zeit "modernen Trial", geworden, aber er ist seit einigen Jahren amtierender Europameister für Classische Motorräder in der Zweitaktklasse! Mehrfach war er aber in den 60er 70er´n deutscher Motocrossmeister... erst dann ist er zum Mopedtrial gewechselt, dort auch immer erfolgreich (erst recht für einen Quereinsteiger) aber für einen nationalen oder internationalen Titel hat es nicht gereicht. ABER, der Helmfried hat den pornomässigsten Style von all den Europäischen Classictrialern... "leider" hat er seine Mopedaktivitäten stark zu Gunsten seines Sohnes zurückgestellt... ABER wenn nicht nur sein Sohnemann biketrialt, sondern er selber auch, dann muss ich wohl noch mal nach Breitscheid mit´m Helmfried biken!

@Ralf Stofer
Natürlich bringt das was fürs Biketrial wenn Du Mopedtrialst... andersrum bringt aber noch mehr... das konnte man in der letzten Indoorsaison sehr schön beobachten... Die Jungs die vom Fahrrad auf Moped umgestiegen sind, sind ganz klar im Vorteil und ledern die alten MopedHasen teils übel ab!
Ansonsten teile ich Dein Wort zum Sonntag uneingeschränkt!

@aramis
RICHTIG

Pit


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Mai 2004)

also ich habe mit 13 angefangen  bin jetzt 17, mir haben auch welche gesagt, das wäre zu spät und so..................
trotzdem würde ich sagen mit 18 isses auf keine Fall zu spät!!!!! außerdem ist trrial einfach geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (27. Mai 2004)

@Pitty: Danke für die Infos zum Helmfried. So detailliert war ich nicht informiert. Auch wenn nicht Europameister, so ist es dennoch eine sehr beachtliche Leistung. Und der Helmfried ist echt ein klasse Kerl.

Sein Sohn stellt sich übrigens super an. Das könnte mal was werden.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Mai 2004)

zu alt ist man nie.
ich bin auch meinen ersten wettkampf erst mit 19 gefahren auch NDM hobbyklasse....hab mich dann durch experten mtb zu junioren 20" hochgearbeitet innerhalb von einem jahr..

du musst nur fleissig am ball bleiben..doch wenn du das trial gen in dir hast dann braucht man dir das nicht sagen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. Mai 2004)

Ich bin dafür, dass sich alle, die älter als 7 sind auf Schach beschränken sollten. Ich bin jetzt 25, Trial begeistert mich immer noch, aber da ich bereits seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr Rentner bin, beschäftige ich mich nur noch mit Rasenmähen.

Ich finde man sollte bereits vor der Geburt mit Trial beginnen, damit man im Kindergartenalter die Leistungsfähigkeit besitzt um die Coustelliers zu schlagen.

Ok, Blödsinn beiseite. Ich verstehe jeden Menschen jeden Alters, der mit dem Fahrradtrial beginnen will. Für mich ein Rätsel sind nur die vielen Leute die diesen Sport noch nicht betreiben.     

Wenn man das richtige Material, die richtige Einstellung und die nötige Konsequenz zum Trainieren besitzt, kann man es sicher auch als Wettkampftrialer noch weit bringen. Es ist auf jeden Fall falsch, sich hinter seinem Alter zu verstecken und es als Ausrede zu nutzen.

Wenn ich mal an der Macht bin, lasse ich alle Altersheime mit Trialbikes ausstatten.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Mai 2004)

das schöne an trial ist das dass training sogar spaß macht...denn es ist genauso wie der wettkampf...nur ohne punktrichter.


----------



## elhefe (28. Mai 2004)

black_cat schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine hauptsache man hat spass dran. aber ich wollte mich trotzdem mal erkundigen ich habe fast keine wirklich "alten " fahrer (so 20 ) gesehen.
> 
> grüsse black_cat



Davon gibt es anscheinend doch sehr viele. In einem gleichnamigen Thread habe ich festgestellt, dass ich mit meinen 27 Lenzen bei weitem nicht der älteste bin (was ich bis dahin dachte -bis auf Elmar). Diesbezüglich bleibt Ralf Stofer mein großes Idol, der, so glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben, sogar mit seinem Sohn trialt. Und das finde ich mal richtig cool.




> Joa, wollte ich gerade sagen. Schlingsi ist nicht der einzige, der hier im Forum mit 22 angefangen hat (elhefe, pdmtrials, ...).
> 
> Also Weltmeister wirste sicher nicht mehr.





Abwarten sag ich mal...


Nun ja...


----------



## Sanitoeter (29. Mai 2004)

lol..jetzt müsste wieder mein spruch kommen von wegen zu alt und zu jung...

Es gibt nicht zu jung, es gibt nur zu eng, und eng ist ein dehnbarer begriff...

aber lassen wir das... ich kenn nen trialer der ist jetzt 24, fährt seit nem jahr (in dem jahr ist er 10 mal gefahren) und aht es schon für die 10 male SEHR gut drauf... wir erklären ihm das auch alles ganz gut und whow... er hat letztens nen trtbunny auf ne 45 cm hohe mauer geschafft... respekt..


----------



## aramis (30. Mai 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nicht zu jung, es gibt nur zu eng, und eng ist ein dehnbarer begriff...



Und du trialst wohl immer an Kindergärten und Grundschulen oder was? Maaaaan, was du hier schreibst ist absolut public... Da sollte man sich solche Späßchen vielleicht verkneifen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Mai 2004)

locker bleiben Aramis


----------



## KAMIkazerider (31. Mai 2004)

sani war schonimmer etwas aussergewöhnlich *g*

<insider>"gott ist in seinem heiligen tempel" *sing*   </insider>


----------

